# Low Speed for downloading packages with pkg



## mahdyar (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello again,
I realized  I should use mirrors, But I don't know how can i do that .
and which mirror do you prefer ?
I did it by another topics, but nothing changed .
The Best


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

Mirrors are automatically selected based on GeoIP information.


----------



## mahdyar (Nov 2, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Mirrors are automatically selected based on GeoIP information.


well, It didn't work for me, at least !
Because my download speed is between 20kb/s to 60kb/s .
Of course I'm using FreeBSD on VM .


----------



## mahdyar (Nov 3, 2018)

UP


----------



## Peter2121 (Dec 22, 2018)

I have the same problem in France. Changing the mirror to pkg.eu... did not solve my problem. Average download speed for packages is 30-50 kB/s on 15 Mbit/s Internet connection. If someone could give us an idea it would be nice...


----------

